# Many Packages quit with Segmentation Fault after Minor Upgrade (11.0 to 11.1)



## NOP (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello,

I'm not sure if this is related to the base system or some specific port.

I'm running _FreeBSD_ as a desktop machine on a ThinkPad X220.
Ports/packages are managed by ports-mgmt/synth and packages are fetched from `url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"`.
After upgrading from _FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64_ to _11.1-RELEASE-p4_ as described in (or as I understood) the handbook via

```
# freebsd-update -r 11.1-RELEASE upgrade
# freebsd-update install
# reboot
# freebsd-update install
```
 and doing

```
# portsnap fetch update
# synth update-system
```
 many applications crash sooner or later with a segmentation fault.
It seems that the duration until crash is somewhat related to resource intensity as www/firefox or mail/thunderbird segfault nearly immediately while www/dillo or mail/claws-mail may run for an hour (depending on usage).
This didn't happen to X window manager itself (I'm using x11-wm/xfce4 and x11-wm/i3) or command line programs (I tried www/links, net-im/profanity, and others), but I cannot say if they would crash eventually too if running long enough.

I enabled coredumps via `sysctl kern.coredump=1` to see if I could narrow the problem down to a single library or function call. Unfortunately they weren't very helpful to me, for example:

```
(gdb) core thunderbird.core
Core was generated by `thunderbird'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x000000080207b84a in ?? ()
(gdb) core claws-mail.core
Core was generated by `claws-mail'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x000000080b36dba9 in ?? ()
```
 I thought it was unnecessary to recompile all ports when doing a minor upgrade.
Nevertheless I did a `synth force `pkg query %o``, which took quite long but didn't help.

Finally, I gave up and made a (dirty) rollback via

```
# mv /boot/kernel /boot/kernel.11.1
# mv /boot/kernel.old1 /boot/kernel
```
 Everything is running as stable as before, now.
What else can I do to isolate my problem? I tried `ktrace` and `kdump`, but I've to admit that I don't understand its output as it was full of error messages which may have nothing to do with the described issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2017)

NOP said:


> Ports/packages are managed by ports-mgmt/synth and packages are fetched from  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest".


Either install _everything_ from your Synth repository or install _everything_ from the official package repositories. Mixing and matching is bound to create inconsistencies with versions and dependencies.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 24, 2017)

Besides, there are library changes between 11.0 and 11.1. I only noticed that when trying to run 11.1-built postgresql on a machine still running 11.0 (last update). So I rebuilt them all, just in case.


----------



## NOP (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for your hints which led me in the right direction (I think). It's all my fault:
When setting up my system (11.0) some time ago, I chose `Prefetch prebuilt packages` in `synth configure` (which isn't recommended anyway, if I remember correctly) to accelerate the initial installation, and then forgot about that.
Now, I see a lot package files in /var/synth/live_packages/All which predate my upgrade from 11.0 to 11.1. So, my local repository seems to be a mess and I've to do some cleansing now.


----------

